# One Week with my 721



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

I have been with the 721 for about a weeknow and after a few false starts with the install and reboots, it seems to be working. Generally I am happy, but there are a few things that bother me.
1. The fan. It does not turn off despite what tech advice says. I find it distracting- is there really a temperature at which it will shut down, or is this just hype from the tech advisors?
2. I have had a few programmed shows not record. I checked that the program is in the log, but no recording come time. Has this happened to anyone else?
Other than these minor issues (I assume #2 will get fixed) i am pretty happy and my wife loves to zap the commercials on her soap.


----------



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

Had mine for about 5 days now, and it seems to work ok as well. Can't even hear the fan operating...very quiet even though is located on the bottom of the unit. Had to get an rma for the remote. It does not work with my toshiba 27" cinema series. Does not accept codes for the set and also for my 21' hitachi. Strangely enough it works on my 21" sony. Timers seem to work fine as well. I do power re-boot to the unit (depress the front power for 5 seconds once a day). All in all, everything works fine.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome Jerryyyyy :wave:

I have had mine for a few weeks, it has not missed a recording yet. (Well actually it did the other night, but we had a storm and lost power so it wasn't the 721's fault)

I am very happy with mine, it does need some changes with some things, but I feel Rome was not built in a day.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I get mine delivered TOMORROW I can't wait for my dad to get home from work to help me hook it up!!


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Since I currently have two 721's right now I thought I'd comment on the fan noise. Noise is a Your Millage May Vary kind of deal. The first unit was really really quiet. The second unit is not as quiet. You can hear it going, you can here the drive go a bit. It's actually somewhat noisy on initial boot. 

Although in both cases you're looking at something that is well under 50dB. The average computer is at least twice as noisy as the 721.


----------



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

Well wouldn't you know it...I had set up a timer to record this morning @ 330a on ch.106 (TVLand) and it recorded it already but for Monday night @ 1130p (Gilligans Island) ch. 106. I tried to set other timers from the epg and when I confirmed done to save the timers, it wouldn't accept anything at all. Had to pull smart card and hold front power button for 5 seconds...Tried to set timers again then pressing done...it now accepts the event....I am starting to get nervous about this unit...hope I'm wrong...


----------

